# Hi



## jamiedex24 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have just joined today how do I go about posting to get some feedback?

Not sure if I am going about this right but oh well here goes?

My husband has been offered a transfer to Cape Town from Scotland, we have a 4 yr old son. His company is willing to pay for private schooling and housing. We visited Cape town last week and I was very aprenshive but I had a lovely week and looked at houses and schools and they seem excellent my only concern is that I will not be working and have no friends or family in SA?

Thanks J


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just click on where it says "new post" and write. When you're finished click on "submit" under your text  you should then get answers underneath

Jo xxx


----------



## jamiedex24 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Jo having a Blonde moment


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

My family and I recently moved from the UK back to CT after twenty years, you would have seen that private schools are excellent. If I were you I'd rent or buy a property in a gated community particularly since you've not lived in CT before. These gated communities, particularly if they have a few young families will be a source of friends for your son and since most companies housed their staff in gated communities there will be a source of support and friendship for you. To say nothing of the added benefit of security while you husband is at work and your son at school. If you want to immerse yourself into a local community attend a church even if you are an atheist, churches are a great way of connecting with others and certainly if you do have time on your hands, most churches are involved with some kind of community work and poverty alleviation, you will always have something to do and meet others who are at home during the day. Hope this helps, do ask more questions.


----------



## jamiedex24 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Jem,
I am a very out going person and I don't think I will have problems but the isolation was my only concern. In the uk I am a hairdresser so I get paid to talk lol, I also have friends and family within walking distance here. We have looked at a gated community it was beautiful and I felt really safe. My hubbie will be working away occasionally so safety is a must. We have looked at Parklands school for my son which seems fantastic? I am hoping to throw myself into life in Cape town and am very open to meetin new people and the new experiences Cape town will bring.....


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds like an exciting move. I just moved to Cape Town 8 months ago with my wife to study, we've found it generally pretty good. But maybe not as fantastic as we expected, we are missing home a lot, as you say, leaving friends and family is a big deal and the sun and sand can't really replace them! There are also little things about home that you will miss. But I think it just takes time to build new friendships and it also depends on the person. We do enjoy it here, it is a very beautiful place to live but we don't plan to stay long term following my studies.
As for not having a job, that too can be tricky, my wife is unable to work as work permits are hard to come by.


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.



Best wishes

Chris


----------

